# Warning sign?



## Stuey (Nov 13, 2009)

So I went to my Karate lesson last night. At the end of the session the monthly news letter was handed out, with a merchandise list and order form! Is this a bad sign? I dont want to utter the dreaded (m d) word since ppl often get wound up by it these days. I have more to add but I want to get some initial comments first to see what ppl think at face value.

Stu


----------



## Carol (Nov 13, 2009)

A merchandise list? No, that's not a bad sign.    Expect to see more of that now that the holidays are around the corner.

There are some schools that depend heavily on gear sales to keep the doors open.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 13, 2009)

Aye, it's not necessarily a bad sign in and of itself (depending on if any pressure to buy is being applied).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 13, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Aye, it's not necessarily a bad sign in and of itself (depending on if any pressure to buy is being applied).



That would be the ticket right there.  I have handed out in the past my personal catalog featuring all the products that I sell. (how else will they know as we do not keep a pro shop, etc in the Training Hall)  Still it is completely no pressure and no salesmanship.  I do it more as a benefit for the practitioner's so they are aware of the various IRT DVD's, books, e-books, etc.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah, no red flag yet.  Now, if you get the list and a comment that you'll have to have gear "X" to continue training and this is the only place you can buy it... then you have a flag.  When I studied kempo the list of equipment needed for training was almost prohibitive but you could purchase it anywhere you wanted and usually got it a little cheaper going through the instructor as he could but in bulk.

As Carol pointed out... the holidays are coming so folks that usually wouldn't put out a list at all will be doing so to give you an opportunity to buy for them.


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 13, 2009)

My school is doing the same thing right now and it's mostly to clearance out older merchandise. I wouldn't worry about them advertising in the newsletter unless, like it was already posted, they heavily pressure you into purchasing the items.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 13, 2009)

Merchandising is not necessarily a bad thing.  It does help keep doors open, a unifying quality is always good to have and if it's not required or pressed, then I really don't see a problem with it.

I really don't think people really know how much it costs to run a commercial school.  

Just for giggles, I'd invite everyone to drive by a strip mall where you know a vacancy to be, get the agency number, call and price the square footage.  Remember to ask about "Percentage rent" and "Common Area Maintenance" and the insurance requirements by the property manager.  Then divide that by 20 (one class of 20 people twice per week) and see if you'd feel good about charging people that for your lessons.

Have fun!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 13, 2009)

It all depends on context.  I recently handed out a price list with purchase recommendations for my students.  I charge just enough over my cost to pay for shipping, and the only reason I do the order is it saves them time and effort hunting for the stuff.  If they wanna go somewhere else -- they'll probably pay more, and there's a good chance it won't be equal in quality.

Something else to think about is the balance of the fees and merchandise.  The school owners may be counting on merchandise to let them keep the class fees and testing fees (if any) down...


----------



## Stuey (Nov 13, 2009)

The school do very well from what I can see, although I think thats likely because they are a good school. There are requirements for certain gear. Things like gum shields n mitts for sparring. Also particular other things for competitions. There are regular competitions. Good results from the practitioners. These things are not pressured, I could probs find cheaper alternatives on ebay although it would take a bit of time and effort searching, ordering, sending back if its wrong size etc. 
I think there is a fundamental difference between schools in the UK and elsewhere. Most of the venues are places like high school/college gyms, social clubs, MA centres and places like that. If there is a charge then I cant imagine it being a great deal like buying a whole store or something. There is a big turn out for most of the evenings I attend. I imagine that there is a good deal of money passing through their hands, although I dont begrudge them having it.


----------

